# how long does illness benefit take to process



## sunnywalk (3 May 2011)

hi

I sent my first illness benefit claim to my local SW office on the 1st of april and have sent subsequent forms of each week.. i understood it may take a few weeks to process..but I have heard nothing and no payment has been made.I have not recieved confirmation that my illness benfit application is being processed.. so no idea what is happening.
Last week i started to chase up,I called the illness benefit hotline and kept being "rerouted" to illness benefit office and phone not being picked up.. i have sent off two emails and no reply. I tried calling my local office today and cant get through , though i understand today is first day after bank holiday..

how long does it normally take as I am in my fifth week of absence from work now and not getting paid?
would appreciate if someone could give me an idea on how long it takes and any good way off getting through to someone who can give me answers..

thanks


----------



## gipimann (3 May 2011)

Once your PRSI record is in order, Illness Benefit is usually paid pretty quickly.

Although you may hand in your medical certificates at your nearest SW local office, claims are dealt with by HQ in Dublin.

Phone 01 7043000 and ask for Illness Benefit Enquiries who should be able to help.


----------



## Ildánach (3 May 2011)

If you are finding it difficult to manage while the claim is processed, you may want to consider applying for Supplementary Welfare Allowance from your Community Welfare Officer.  This is means tested and is not available if you have a partner/spouse who is working more than 30 hours a week.  Any SWA paid will be deducted from your backdated Illness Benefit when that comes through.

For more details see http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...fare_schemes/supplementary_welfare_allow.html


----------

